# Ants Beware!



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I was out to lunch today and noticed this sign at the restaurant 😝


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I was out to lunch today and noticed this sign at the restaurant 😝
> View attachment 675418


The best part is the little heart, that cracked me the **** up


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

door dash always takes stuff without asking


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m curious if the stabbing would be with a butter knife, a fork or a butcher knife? Which driver would like to find out?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I’m curious if the stabbing would be with a butter knife, a fork or a butcher knife? Which driver would like to find out?


I will sacrifice myself but after showing myself do you think they will take a stab at stopping me?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I will sacrifice myself but after showing myself do you think they will take a stab at stopping me?


Lol! Nice pun. If ya put on a mask, they won’t recognize you.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> door dash always takes stuff without asking


I habitually take stuff without asking, but I tell them what I’m taking. Granted, I do this at my regular spots that have a rack.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I habitually take stuff without asking, but I tell them what I’m taking. Granted, I do this at my regular spots that have a rack.


I was referring to the pay cuts, stolen tips, etc..


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I was referring to the pay cuts, stolen tips, etc..


I was responding to the sub-thread started with the store sign about taking orders. 😏


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I was responding to the sub-thread started with the store sign about taking orders. 😏


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I habitually take stuff without asking, but I tell them what I’m taking. Granted, I do this at my regular spots that have a rack.


You can get away with alot in this world
if you have a nice rack 😉


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You can get away with alot in this world
> if you have a nice rack 😉


Who said I do? I’m 55. I’m floppy.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Bite me. 😂


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

One of my regular spots used to leave food out on a rack. It was one of the easiest places to pick up from. They just started keeping all orders behind the counter. Presumably a few idiots taking the wrong (or just stealing) orders ruined it for everyone else.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I was out to lunch today and noticed this sign at the restaurant 😝
> View attachment 675418


Threats of attempted murder of delivery drivers certainly are novel, I'll given them that.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

It's so easy to steal the food in some of these places I can why there being weird. There's one place in my area that has a sign telling drivers not to handle the food. Most of the time the staff is attentive but once in a while they'll just ignore the drivers or act rude and make us wait.. I've dropped a few places because they just aren't very nice to drivers.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Wow! That’s direct.
Funny thing is I’ve been yelled at for asking if it’s okay to take a bag. If I recall they said “if it’s on the shelf just take it don’t bother us!”


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I’m curious if the stabbing would be with a butter knife, a fork or a butcher knife? Which driver would like to find out?


Maybe the stabbing would be with a stick of butter


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I will sacrifice myself but after showing myself do you think they will take a stab at stopping me?


that would be classified as a dad joke.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I was responding to the sub-thread started with the store sign about taking orders. 😏


I thought you said Spider, I’m ok Spider.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You can get away with alot in this world
> if you have a nice rack 😉


Especially if it’s real


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Especially if it’s real


To tell you the truth, I would prefer to take my food off a real rack any time of the day.
Regardless of its condition. With all its wear and tear.
Because its real.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ColonyMark said:


> that would be classified as a dad joke.


Horrifying one's kids in front of their friends is part of the compensation for being a dad.

"I'm your dad; it's part of my job to embarrass you".


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Especially if it’s real


I’m not that picky.


----------

